# turkey choke for 20 gauge rem 870



## dannyray49 (Mar 12, 2019)

What is good choke for rem 870 20 gauge


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 12, 2019)

Research older topics on here with that particular gun . This might get you headed in the right direction. No one gun shoots and patterns the same with the same choke and loads. It's just a testing on your part. And can be a little costly on initial set up.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Mar 12, 2019)

Go watch this video, every gun is a little different but I would be willing to bet that this setup will get you pretty good results. He using the Rem 870 20 ga
He uses the Indian creek .555 with the Federal TSS  shot and it puts a great pattern out


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 12, 2019)

My Youth  870 (20 ga) and a KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER with Longbeard xr #6 is a bad turkey killer 3 for 3 years youth season, going to try Federal TSS tomorrow.I let you know. ?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 12, 2019)

Shot an Indian Creek .555 (0012)  in my 870 Express 20 gauge a little while ago. Used both low recoil Federal TSS 9's and also some hand loaded lighter recoil shells with #9 TSS. Both were 1 1/2 ounce loads.

At 35 yards both loads were a tight and deadly pattern. 324 pellets in a 10" circle. Much better pattern than my Tightwad (which has been extremely deadly over the past few years).

If opening day were tomorrow the Indian Creek with 1 1/2 ounce low recoil #9 TSS is what I'd be using.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Mar 12, 2019)

Remington factory super full, non ported choke.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not trying to hi Jack but has anyone tried the RSF with longbeard #6s in a youth model


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 12, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> My Youth  870 (20 ga) and a KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER with Longbeard xr #6 is a bad turkey killer 3 for 3 years youth season, going to try Federal TSS tomorrow.I let you know. ?


If you're shooting 9s you'll kick those lead shells to the curb.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 13, 2019)

.562-5 sumtoy
870 youth
40yds


----------



## HD28 (Mar 13, 2019)

This is my Rem. 870 20 ga, Primos Tightwad .570 choke shooting Longbeard XR #6's.
(Tried a Carlson .565 Turkey choke and didn't like it .)


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> If you're shooting 9s you'll kick those lead shells to the curb.


At $6.00 @pull of the trigger I'm glad my KICKS don't like tss,Thanks I shoot LONGBEARD xr. Shot all 5 it patterns is great but POA = POI was low and right all 5, I want my weapon  to shoot where I point it...and Longbeard xr does great.


----------



## PharmHunter (Mar 13, 2019)

Indian Creek or Sumtoy .562


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 13, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> At $6.00 @pull of the trigger I'm glad my KICKS don't like tss,Thanks I shoot LONGBEARD xr. Shot all 5 it patterns is great but POA = POI was low and right all 5, I want my weapon  to shoot where I point it...and Longbeard xr does great.


If you have another box ill be glad to reimburse you.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> If you have another box ill be glad to reimburse you.


I'm not saying that They not good just my gun and choke likes LB, Sorry Arrow 3 bought 1 box just to try a see if they were as good as folks clam. What amazes me is how we killed turkeys back in the late.60s early 70s with Winchester 2 3/4- #6 11/2 Oz lead high brass and a Modified fix choke 870, I have spent big $ on shells and chokes myself and dead is dead,I got every turkey after market choke made jellyhead,Jeb's,trulock, hevi 13,Carlson's,Primo's tightwad,Indian Creek and factory all have been given away but the KICKS GT for all my (6 different brands) shotguns. I shot every manufacturers turkey shot shell made and LONGBEARD XR is my choice hands down.Different stroke for different folks.If it ain't broke dont fix I.


----------

